# Crosscut hedge with african blackwood caps



## haddenhailers (Aug 19, 2013)

Got this one done the other day and screwed the first insert up, made another and couldn't be happier with the sound on this one!

Let me know what y'all think!

Andrew

[attachment=29604]


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 19, 2013)

Love the crosscut! That thing looks sweet!


----------



## phinds (Aug 19, 2013)

I really like the way you've used the cut to emphasize the grain of the osage orange. It's one of my favorite woods when fresh but it sure is disappointing how it turns brown.


----------



## phinds (Aug 19, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the way you've used the cut to emphasize the grain of the osage orange. It's one of my favorite woods when fresh but it sure is disappointing how it turns brown.
> ...



Well, if you can stand the lack of strong grain lines, just go with yellowheart which pretty much retains its color.


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 20, 2013)

Also, if get a coat of spar that has a UV block in it immediately after sanding, it will slow the "browning" of the hedge considerablly.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> Also, if get a coat of spar that has a UV block in it immediately after sanding, it will slow the "browning" of the hedge considerablly.



Unless it gets direct or strongly indirect rays, in which case it won't make a huge difference.

Really beautiful call Andrew. It'll still be gorgeous when brown.


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> BrentWin said:
> 
> 
> > Also, if get a coat of spar that has a UV block in it immediately after sanding, it will slow the "browning" of the hedge considerablly.
> ...



Thanks Kevin!


----------



## RW Mackey (Aug 23, 2013)

Andrew, is this a Duck or cut down Goose call, could be either. I like the look and Osage is my favorite
Wood. You do good work.

Roy


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks ray and its a duck call. I made the tone board out of some small blackwood. Got a little wild on the bore for the bottom and its got volume for days!

Thanks for the kind words sir!

Andrew


----------

